# Silly phrases in foreign languages



## Pisis (Jun 28, 2005)

I speak English: : _Suck my dick_

Mluvím česky (Czech): _Vykuř mi péro_

Mluviem slovensky (Slovak): _Vyhul mojho kokota_

Mluwiem i troche polski (Polish): _Prozse diwka, kurzaj mego chuja_

Gavariyu parusski (Russian): _Guvno_

Ich spreche Deutsch auch (German): _Grüss Gott, wie geht's? Ich bin ganz OK._

Je ne parlais pa francais (Froggyeater): _Je souis roi de'ez a pinque_

Any medaber ivrit ktsat (Hebrew): _Shalom, ata ptsa-tsa shel tukhes tov!_

Čingole para romale (Gipsy): _Chorro more tsingulle, khazmine pel!_


Now, how many languages can you speak? (I'm especially interested in Cute Corporal...) 


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 28, 2005)

> I'm especially interested in Cute Corporal



you of course mean in the context of languages.......


----------



## Pisis (Jun 28, 2005)

Well it depends on many things...  

no, she said she "so knowledgable" so I'm wondering in how many langugeas she's able to say eg. "eat up my pussy"

Really - I'm just trying to keep the "funny" way of this forum.


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Maestro (Jun 28, 2005)

Pisis said:


> Je ne parlais pa francais (Froggyeater): _Je souis roi de'ez a pinque_



I never heard something like this... 

I speak several languages... English, Redneck English, International French, Quebecker French and French Slang. 

Oh... Also a very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very basic German.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi Maestro,

I dunno if it's really spelt correctly (looks like it isn't) but it is a special word in French, which means: "The king of switching TV channels"

But I speak also very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very, very basic French, so...


Cheers,
Pisis


PS: Sorry for the Froggyeater.  ...I'z drunk...


----------



## Pisis (Jun 29, 2005)

Maestro said:


> Redneck English



I know Canadian guy speaking this... Instead of "I" uses "me", completely ignores the spelling, apostroffs, etc...


cheers,pisis


----------



## Maestro (Jun 29, 2005)

Pisis said:


> PS: Sorry for the Froggyeater.  ...I'z drunk...



No problem.

Hmmm... May be your phrase was something like : "Je suis le roi du zapping". But it got no silly sens. It's like saying : "I'm the king of pizza".


----------



## Pisis (Jul 1, 2005)

Sure... that's the point of this nonsense phrase... My French friend told me.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm not sure of the Hebrew, Pisis, but tukhes is actually Yiddish and means ass, or butt. Tov is good or well. I think that may actually mean Kiss my ass, but my hebrew is pretty rusty. The hebrew word for dick is bida.


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 1, 2005)

The most stupid thing ever said in German: Ich bin ein Berliner (I am a dohnut)


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi evanglider,

yup the tukhes is in Yiddish, and my Hebrew is very basic also. The sentence "Shalom, ata ptsa-tsa shel tukhes tov" should mean "Peace, you are a very nice girl with a nice booty" but I think there are two faults. "Shel" means "from" and then that "tukhes"... Anyway, I think I'd get some slaps for saying that, if not fists - Israeli girls are pretty tough tough.  

Where did you learn your rusty Hebrew?

MM,

You reminded me one scene from The Simpsons when the Germans buy Mr. Burns' atomic plant and there's a interview with Mayor Quimby, who says "Ich bin ein Shpringfielder". 


Cheers,
Pisis


----------



## Pisis (Jul 2, 2005)

PS: I also speak several Czech/Moravian dialects.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

pisis,the correct phrase is at ptzatza im tajat tov

ata os for men,not woman.   

the word for dick in hebrew is zain,and the polite one is min


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

whe can do bussisnes pisis,y send to you an israeli,you send me one from your country    

but,still,y preffer yhe ones whe have here from the former soviet union,especially ukraine and rusia


----------



## Pisis (Aug 12, 2005)

OK, it's "AT" I quitted Hebrew lessons two years ago. Any medaber ksat, lo tof, ve any lo mevina tov. Aval any ohev ose khaim. 

And I love Israeli ptzatzot (not the Palestinian ones lol ). They drive me mad...


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 12, 2005)

y like more our russians and ukrainian's,easier and more beautiful
here you have a link with lot's of ptzatzot


http://www.pbase.com/verti/people_and_events


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I speak German and English.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 13, 2005)

I speak English and English.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Very good you. You are very well cultured!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

what a f*cking page!!! but these chicks on the photos must be dummy as hell!

i never tried an israeli pussy actually... damn i'd like to (even i have a girfriend, but please don't tell her - she knows it  )


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

Well I am sure she would understand.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

dummy??what's that??     

isralis are hot in bed,russians are not so hot,but they are easy,and they do wathever you want


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

dummy - not clever 

and i believe the israeli girls are hot, it's enough to see the pic, and i also went thru some ose chaim though


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

well,how do you know that they are not clever>>probably a lot of them are student's in the university,they are just having fun


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2005)

well, maybe. you're right it cannot be said straightly based on a picture, but as my grandma says "a well-grown girl does not behave like this"


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

well,tell your grandma that we are in the year 2005
those people went 2 or 3 years to the army,they deserve to act like that,they never had a normal life


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

The best woman are from Sweden, Norway or Finland.


----------



## ariel81 (Aug 13, 2005)

dont know,never went there
why to discriminate ?y can catch a sweden one,an israeli one,and a russian,at the same time!!we have to unite the world!!!!   8) 8) 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree, woman are just plain great.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

anyone here that can speak fluent French by chance?? i'm looking to translate the phrase "for you to visit" or "for your visit" or words to that effect, it's you singular.........


----------



## plan_D (Sep 10, 2005)

Ask Maestro, you slut.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

Je par le visité


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

ariel81 said:


> well,tell your grandma that we are in the year 2005
> those people went 2 or 3 years to the army,they deserve to act like that,they never had a normal life



i tell her all the time, hehe.

and yes, you're right they nebver had a normal life


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

ariel81 said:


> well,tell your grandma that we are in the year 2005
> those people went 2 or 3 years to the army,they deserve to act like that,they never had a normal life



I disagree. I have been in the army for almost 6 years and I have had a normal life and act normal.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

> Je par le visité



thank's for the help but that's not even in the right person


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

I dont know French, nor do I want to learn French.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

i really wish i hadn't taken it for GCSE.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

I would rather learn Russian.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

i wanted to learn german but no one at our school teaches it.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 10, 2005)

I like the harsher languages like German and Russian. Well I speak one of them, so I guess that is better than nothing.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ariel81 said:
> 
> 
> > well,tell your grandma that we are in the year 2005
> ...



he isn't pointing to the army but to the facts that a bus or a coffee get blown in the air from tme to time...


----------



## Pisis (Sep 10, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> > Je par le visité
> 
> 
> 
> thank's for the help but that's not even in the right person



i dunnoFrench... my word stock is like 100 words hehe


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 10, 2005)

well thanks anyway


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 11, 2005)

Pisis said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > ariel81 said:
> ...



Ahh okay.


----------



## ariel81 (Sep 22, 2005)

no,im pointing to a an army that puts you in combat for 3 years,when you are less that 20 years old,not an army that puts you on parades and exercises

russian is a very difficult languague,i tried,for the ladies,without succes


----------



## Maestro (Sep 22, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> anyone here that can speak fluent French by chance?? i'm looking to translate the phrase "for you to visit" or "for your visit" or words to that effect, it's you singular.........



Sorry for the delay, but I just re-visited this thread in a long while.

If I understand well your phrase, well... it seems to be a part of a phrase, not a complete phrase... So it would be harder to translate than if I had the complete phrase.

If you were talking about (for example) a street address that you gave to someone in order to visit somebody, it would be :

"Here is an address for you to visit..." So it would be in French : _"Voici l'adresse où tu dois te rendre..."_

Or if you meant something like : "I'm waiting for your visit." It would be in French : _"J'attend ta venue."_ Or : _"J'attend ton arrivée."_

But, as I said, it's hard to translate only a part of a sentence.


----------



## Pisis (Sep 26, 2005)

for me russian - piece of uga


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2005)

ariel81 said:


> no,im pointing to a an army that puts you in combat for 3 years,when you are less that 20 years old,not an army that puts you on parades and exercises



Our Army is not much different. There is hardly a soldier that has not spent atleast 2 years on combat now. Most on there 3rd years. Been there done that.


----------



## schwarzpanzer (Sep 29, 2005)

> I speak English: : Suck my dick



I think you can also say in German: Einer blazen, bitte?

(A BJ, please?)

- Is that right DerAdler?



> Je ne parlais pa francais (Froggyeater): Je souis roi de'ez a pinque



Je ne means I do not, cut the ne and the pa and change parlais to parle IIRC?



> The most stupid thing ever said in German: Ich bin ein Berliner (I am a dohnut)



I can understand the Berliner (isn't it a hotdog?) like as in 'Ich bin einer Englander' etc...



> the word for dick in hebrew is zain,and the polite one is min



There's a polite word for dick??  



> anyone here that can speak fluent French by chance?? i'm looking to translate the phrase "for you to visit" or "for your visit" or words to that effect, it's you singular.........



pour votre visite



> well,tell your grandma that we are in the year 2005



I like telling mine she's in the 21st Century  , I won't see much of it if I continue (she's vicious!)  



> I like the harsher languages like German and Russian. Well I speak one of them, so I guess that is better than nothing.



Same here, very gutsy, the region I grew up in England has a harsh accent too!

Unfortunatlely though, it is becoming Americanised. (like, sooo, totally etc...)

You ever heard a Geordie Der Adler?



> no,im pointing to a an army that puts you in combat for 3 years,when you are less that 20 years old,not an army that puts you on parades and exercises



Conscription never works.

It must be hard to give all soldiers combat experience?

Glad you made it safe out of Iraq DerAdler.




> You reminded me one scene from The Simpsons when the Germans buy Mr. Burns' atomic plant and there's a interview with Mayor Quimby, who says "Ich bin ein Shpringfielder".



Have you seen the episode with grandpa Simpson in WW2 Pisis?

Where he grabs an Admiral or whatever for saying that, thinking he's a Nazi?  



> russian is a very difficult languague,i tried,for the ladies,without succes



Strasfortil devotchka should break the ice...

Reading cyrillic...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 29, 2005)

schwarzpanzer said:


> > I speak English: : Suck my dick
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Close eneogh, they would understand what you are saying.




schwarzpanzer said:


> > The most stupid thing ever said in German: Ich bin ein Berliner (I am a dohnut)
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand the Berliner (isn't it a hotdog?) like as in 'Ich bin einer Englander' etc...



No it is a dohnut. A jelly filled dohnut to be exact. When Kennedy said that he said "I am a Jelly Filled Dohnut.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 30, 2005)

Some argentine idiomatic expresions:  

Aprobation:

Fenomeno = terrific

Macanudo = that is OK

Dislike:

Tomatela = Get lost 

Andate a la Puta que te pario = Go to Fu... yourself.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 1, 2005)

"Have you seen the episode with grandpa Simpson in WW2 Pisis? " - no, I damnd missed that one. But I have a catalogue of all episodes and I know this one exists, just didn't seen it.

Speaking of French, here's my latest favorite phrase: *Le Beaujolais Nouveau est arrivé!*

And these idiots changed it. Now on some places stand: *The Beaujolais Nouveau Has Come!"* or something like this...


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 1, 2005)

Ich Bin ein Panzerkampfwagen!


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 1, 2005)

Meine mutter is eine Schnauzer!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 2, 2005)

You are a tank? Interesting...

Your mum is a Dog? Interesting...

Your dog is a Schnauzer? Interesting...


(Cross out as appropriate)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 2, 2005)

LOL


----------



## kiwimac (Dec 2, 2005)

Hey, German is FUN!

Guten Dag, Ich Bin ein Apfelstrudel!

Kiwimac

(Much better than in French!)


----------



## Maestro (Dec 2, 2005)

kiwimac said:


> Hey, German is FUN!
> 
> Guten Dag, Ich Bin ein Apfelstrudel!
> 
> ...



Que dites-vous, cher ami ?  

Nah, just kidding.


----------



## trackend (Dec 3, 2005)

If you go to Thailand refrain from calling any ladys darling 
Dar is Thai for Donkey Ling means Arse
So when you say "would you like a drink Donkey Arse" dont be suprised at the slap.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 3, 2005)

wow didn't know that, i'll have to remember that next time i'm out in the orient


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 3, 2005)

Thailand? Is that where kipper ties come from?

HA im funny.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 4, 2005)

kiwimac said:


> Hey, German is FUN!
> 
> Guten Dag, Ich Bin ein Apfelstrudel!
> 
> ...



Do you mean: 

Guten Tag, Ich bin eine Apfelstrudel!  Just giving you a hard time Kiwi.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 5, 2005)

該死的 的糞迪克 是見鬼的假陰莖，非 是涼爽的。


----------



## Pisis (Dec 6, 2005)

Well German is funm mainly becuase it can Attachsomuchwordstogether... I have also several friends that have silly German names:

Apfelbaum, Zitronenbaum, Mandelbaum...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 6, 2005)

Eurotrip is the funniest movie Ive seen in a while, "Scusay Sucay"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

Yes I thought it was a very good movie.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 6, 2005)

When the guys go to the Balkans they only have what 25.00 and they end up getting treated like royalty I laughed my ass off.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

That is how it really is though. I remember when I was in the Balkans. Everywhere we went (Kosovo, Macedonia, Albania, Serbia, Croatia, Bosnia, and Bulgaria) we would get whatever we wanted for like a Dollar or a Euro. I remember we landed in Macedonia and we found a Mc Donalds and decided to buy Cheeseburgers for everyone back at the base and we paid $5.00 and they litterally closed down after we left because they had no burgers left. In Bulgaria my friend bought some really nice suits for like $10.00.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 6, 2005)

I hated being in the Bulkans, when I was there it was boring, all we did was is going on a patrol in the villages then go back to the camp and clean our rifles and make our beds, jerk off(around) and read comic books.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2005)

It was not that bad for us because we did a lot of flying, and the mountanous region there is good for some fun flying.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 7, 2005)

No kidding, The only exciting time was during the Kosovo bombing, we went and did a few target designations that it, no contacts though, I really wanted to shoot something.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 7, 2005)

I was not with them at the time, but my unit was the first regular helicopter unit to cross the borders as soon as the bombing stopped.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 7, 2005)

Are u talkig about the Griswolth family movie series?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 9, 2005)

No we where talking about Eurotrip.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 14, 2005)

What is that?
Hussars, what did u do in Kosovo? Were u there with the UN patrols?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 14, 2005)

In '94 I was sent to Bosnia which was boring as shit, but I was sent again in late March of '99 this time to assist in the operations within Kosovo ,to perform target designations for Cf-18's, we were also preparing for a possible invasion of the province, but we were more serious about preparations for search and rescue missions, which we didnt even get to do, god forbid I might have to shoot someone.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

My unit crossed into Kosovo after the bombing stopped and landed at what became Camp Bondsteel. We then returned to Kosovo in 2002.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 16, 2005)

Well yes we did end up crossing there too, but not as an Invasion force, more as a "Sorry we bombed you and slaughtered your families, making Milosevic your the good guy....so here have a chocolate bar" we never thought that we could win by just airpower(though it was the intention), but we came in, I got to see Pristina which was a f*cking mess after we were done with it.


We never should have bombed the city's.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Pristina still was a mess in 2003. Hell the whole area was a mess still when we left the second time.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 16, 2005)

Anyway what do you think about Milosevic? you think he was the route of the ethnic cleansing in Serbia?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

I do, but I also believe that the military was influencing him quite a bit. I dont think he is the only one to blame, hell everyone there is to blame in my opinion.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 17, 2005)

I agree, to be honest I think we would have had more progress if had just let the Russians into Kosovo, they trusted the Russians.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

To be honest I dont know about that. We did let the Russians in Kosovo. They took over Pristina Airport and the area on the other side of our sector. Can not remember the name of the area however it was in the Scriptie Valley (probably spelled that way wrong). We would fly sometimes to the Russian areas and the people were scared and frightened. We would try and talk to them and you could see that they were being beaten by the Russian Soldiers. However you go to the US, British/Canadian, German, and French sectors they were not scared and frightened. We actually had great success with the people in Kosovo the times that I was there.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

The reason of ethnic cleansing there wasn't Milosević or gotovina or anyone......... The reason is the difference between religions. Allways the same point......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

You know, for a non-English forum there's an awful lot of English here. 
Not that I'm complaining, mind you.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

Nyet


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

Nyet again. 
That made absolutely no sense. 

Ah well, time for a smoke me thinks.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 18, 2005)

don't smoke!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 18, 2005)

A Shmoke and a pancake


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

I will go and smoke a Cigar at half time of my football game.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 20, 2005)

I once had this theory that smoking might be good for you because it releives alot of stress symptoms but then again I base that theory on absolutely nothing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

CC was that an attept to be a russian saying no? because isn't "nyet" spelt niet??


----------



## Maestro (Dec 20, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> I once had this theory that smoking might be good for you because it releives alot of stress symptoms but then again I base that theory on absolutely nothing



And it gives you cancer as a bonus... No, thanks.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2005)

Geeeez, sorry guys! I only wanted a cigarette, not to spark off a debate!


----------



## Pisis (Dec 20, 2005)

it's more "nhet" then anything else....... simply ňet!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 20, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Geeeez, sorry guys! I only wanted a cigarette, not to spark off a debate!




Just for the fun of it I am going to make a well thought out guess of what your brand is.

1. You are in The Canadian Navy hense Canadian Forces meaning low pay  

2. But you work on a Submarine so might get some sort of Hazourd pay.  , but then again there is always the risk of getting killed in an accident (such as leaving the hatch open while submerging)  

3. Yet again you are Canadian citizen meaning you are is way overtaxed.  

4. But then again you could always buy your smokes at the Native Reserve.  

5. Then again you are a Poor oppressed Maritimer with provincial debts up the wazoo  

With all that in mind I am guessing you smoke discount brands such as

Number 7,Peter Jackson, Canadian Classics,Macdonalds or that horrible Eastern crap 'Putters' 

Just kidding about all that, but actually I am kinda curious.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 20, 2005)

Player's Light usually. Yes, they're expensive.
What the hell is Putters? I've never even heard of it.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 20, 2005)

You havent heard of Putters? I guess they only sell them in Ontario then.

I lived in Sarnia for two years, I lived right near Ipperwash, good thing I got outta there before "The Incident"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

I smoked from the time I was 15 until I got back from Iraq in Febraury. Actually March is when I quit. I smoke either Marlboro "Reds", Winston "Reds", Gouloues (probably spelled that wrong it is a French brand), Benson and Hedges or Lucky Strikes with the filter. Like I said I have quite smoking cigarettes but every once in a while I smoke a good Cuban or Dominican Cigar with a nice whiskey just for pure pleasure.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2005)

Exporta Red, that my brand, its pretty strong, but pretty good, I think I might have one right now.................................mmmmm good stuff, I wonder why they dont put nutritional facts on the side of the pack, theyre doing it for Pepsi now.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

I liked it when they printed the calendar on the sleeve of the pack. It was handy. Now you just get these second-hand smoke facts, and warnings printed all over the outside of the pack. What a waste of ink. Did they really think that would deter Nova Scotians from smoking? Pffffffff!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2005)

Right now you just got me thinking of dirty Nova Scotian second hand,


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Tee-hee.


----------



## Pisis (Dec 22, 2005)

Ho-ho-ho


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2005)

NS he dissin cho mamma!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Pisis, you trying to tell me somethin'? Are...are you really my dada?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 22, 2005)

IM YOUR PAPPI!!!!


----------



## Pisis (Jan 11, 2006)

I meant He-He-He


----------



## hubbabubba (Jul 3, 2006)

> Je souis roi de'ez a pinque


 

Si çà c'est du français, je veux bien être pendu!

In all that sentence, only two words are recognizable ("je" and "roi"), the rest is gibberish. 

And, BTW,


> Je ne parlais pa francais (Froggyeater):


means - more or less - that you don't speak French (which is self evident) and that the term "Froggyeater" (and its derivatives such as "frog", "frenchfrog" or "froggy") is a racist slur mostly used by Anglos (British or Canadians) towards Francos (French or Québécois).

If the rest of your "translations" are along the same lines, I would not hire you as a translator at a peace conference; you would probably start WWIII by noon!


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2006)

hubbabubba said:


> Si çà c'est du français, je veux bien être pendu!
> 
> In all that sentence, only two words are recognizable ("je" and "roi"), the rest is gibberish.
> 
> ...


I already excused for that Froggyeater, I'm sorry directly to you, it was a joke that you can not understand 'cause you haven't been long enough here.

And you're right, I don't speak French.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 3, 2006)

'Tang ina walang naiintindihan sakin... nakakamura naman ako sa Tagalog at wala naman ang maiintindihan sakin


----------



## Pisis (Jul 3, 2006)

Sakin?


----------



## hubbabubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Well Pisis!


> I already excused for that Froggyeater, I'm sorry directly to you, it was a joke that you can not understand 'cause you haven't been long enough here.
> 
> And you're right, I don't speak French.



As we say in French; "Faute avouée est à-moitiée pardonnée" (Admitted fault is half-excused).

As for myself, I don't speak Czech, so consider that we're even 

And you're right about one thing; I haven't been here very often, Yesterday I received an e-mail telling me that my registration to that forum would be terminated if I did not showed some sign of life!!! I can't even remember why I signed in to begin with!!! 

But it's a good thing in a sense. There's never too much sources of informations about WWII aircrafts. BTW, if you are an expert on Erich Hartmann - or know someone who is - let me know and I will consider you *fully* excused


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 28, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Sakin?


Filipino slam, two words sa and akin
I'm saying that nobody can understand what i was saying
"walang nakakaintindi sa akin" in correct Filipino


----------



## JohnnyL (Jul 28, 2006)

I speak basic spanish, basic arabic, and a very basic framework klingon.

I also understand many romance languages when written, because of my training in classical latin.


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2006)

Klingon...


----------



## Pisis (Aug 1, 2006)

hubbabubba said:


> Well Pisis!
> But it's a good thing in a sense. There's never too much sources of informations about WWII aircrafts. BTW, if you are an expert on Erich Hartmann - or know someone who is - let me know and I will consider you *fully* excused


Try in another section - we have some _Luftwaffe Experten _here.


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Nov 30, 2006)

loomaluftwaffe said:


> Filipino slam, two words sa and akin
> I'm saying that nobody can understand what i was saying
> "walang nakakaintindi sa akin" in correct Filipino



I wonder what correct Filipino might be, as I have not encounterd such (yet). Filipinos seem to use their language very flexible. Sometimes in a way that makes it for foreigners almost non-understandable.
Filipino as a language is also not realy existing per se, but is an "enforced" (high) language that actually origins from a small part of Luzon Island (Rizal or the area around Quezon City), where it was and still is spoken: "Tagalog". All other regions have more or less their own regional languages or dialects (Cebuano, Ifugao, Mindanao etc.). A bit like in every other bigger country also, where one variety is chosen or evolved to be the "high-language".

But nowerdays Filipino orthography is (to me!) like the german "Rechtschreibreform". A total neglectence of the origin of words and phrases. Sometimes the origin of the word gets twisted, like "house" (from English) now also spelled "haus" (as in German). Maybe this is or was wanted for nationalistic? reasons, I don't realy know.

Worse is only the conversational "Taglish", which is neither one (Tagalog) nor the other (English) langauge, but a "convinient" mix (for some folks).

This is only my opinion... No offence ment, (especially to you, Looma!), just how it appears (to me).

Regards
Christian M. Aguilar


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Nov 30, 2006)

@Pisis,
in your very first post in this thread you wrote:


> Grüss Gott, wie geht's? Ich bin ganz OK.


What do you see so silly in that? 
•"Grüss Gott!" is a regional (south german/ austrian) way of saying "Guten Tag!". What would realy be silly is, if you would reply to that with: "Wenn ich ihn sehe!" (As soon or if I see him [god]).
•"Wie geht's" is just short for "Wie geht es dir/Ihnen/euch?" or "How do you do?".
•"Ich bin ganz ok" is just a bit slanggy for "Mir geht es (ganz) gut" or "I'm (quite) fine!"

In northern Germany (where "Platt" or "Friesisch" is spoken) they say "Moin!" or "Moin, Moin" (morning) the whole day, while elswhere in Germany they usualy would distinguish "Guten Morgen/ Tag/ Abend!". And only in Hamburg you can expect a reply "Hummel, Hummel!" (Hummel [literarly] = bumble bee) to a given "Moin, Moin!". 

Regards
Christian M. Aguilar


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Nov 30, 2006)

@Pisis,
in your very first post in this thread you wrote:


> Grüss Gott, wie geht's? Ich bin ganz OK.


What do you see so silly in that? 
•"Grüss Gott!" is a regional (south german/ austrian) way of saying "Guten Tag!". Really silly would be if you would reply to that with: "Wenn ich Ihn sehe!" (As soon or if I see him [god].)
•"Wie geht's" is just short for "Wie geht es dir/Ihnen/euch?" or "How do you do?".
•"Ich bin ganz ok" is just a bit slanggy for "Mir geht es (ganz) gut" or "I'm (quite) fine!"

In northern Germany (where "Platt" or "Friesisch" is spoken) they say "Moin!" or "Moin, Moin" (morning) the whole day, while elswhere in Germany they usualy would distinguish "Guten Morgen/ Tag/ Abend!". And only in Hamburg you can expect a reply "Hummel, Hummel!" (Hummel [literarely] = bumble bee) to a given "Moin, Moin!". 

Regards
Christian M. Aguilar


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

Where in Germany are you? I live near Ansbach.


----------



## ChrisMAg2 (Nov 30, 2006)

If you mean me,
I lived in different places (Wiesbaden, Hannover, Scheeßel, Munster, München, Hildesheim, Lehrte) in Germany at the end I was living near Hannover.
But now I'm based in Manila, Philippines.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 30, 2006)

What nationality are you? I am German/American but was raised in Germany I have lived for over 21 years in Germany and only 6 years in the United States.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 30, 2006)

Hehe, so we can see how globalized the world is now. I can speak with my Polish brothers, Chris is Germo-American and when he accidentally meets another German, this one is based at the born place of Looma!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 1, 2006)




----------

